# Seiko Spirit



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

This SCV003 has just landed from Seiya-san in Japan. I love these JDM models - I have no idea why they don't market them more widely. For those that don't know, at 37 mm it is bigger than a 5 but a lot cheaper than a Grand Seiko! They have an SR15 automatic movement - hacking seconds, quick set date and manual wind.

This is a first quick wrist shot; more arty stuff to follow if I can get round to it.


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Very nice watch, and just the right size ( not too big! ). How many jewels is in that movement, and how is the timekeeping? Thanks for sharing!









Knut


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

knuteols said:


> Very nice watch, and just the right size ( not too big! ). How many jewels is in that movement, and how is the timekeeping? Thanks for sharing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


23 jewels - i will post a movement shot later: it is quite nicely presented. They are reputed to be very good timekeepers. I cannot really comment as I have only had it for 4 hours or so, but it is bang on so far!


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

OK - some better photos, including the movement:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

That's a bit nice, the hands, dial and everything about works well for me.

Classy.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

knuteols said:


> Very nice watch, and just the right size ( not too big! ). How many jewels is in that movement, and how is the timekeeping? Thanks for sharing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.....mine is a consistant 5/6 sec a day

nice pic q, you forgot to mention the Tokyo stripes


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

The SVC003 seems to be the most popular model. I like the dressier SVC013. I any configuration, the Spirit represents, IMHO, exceptional value.


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Stan said:


> That's a bit nice, the hands, dial and everything about works well for me.
> 
> Classy.


That's the word Stan, classy.


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Great looking watch, I wish Seiko would market these in the UK. From what I've heard they're very accurate out of the box.

Well done,

Andrew.


----------



## TikTok (Mar 26, 2006)

Very neat watch quoll,wear it well.

What size is the braclett? I've got big wrists and hardly any thing fits straight away.

do you think it might be tricky getting exta links if needed?


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

quoll said:


> OK - some better photos, including the movement:


What a great looking watch









Excellent photos, too - well done









(Would you PM me a source contact please  )


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Thank you guys! I can't reccommend these enough - fantastic value. It is getting an awful lot of my wrist time and my other watches are getting jealous...

*DavidH* - I will try a photo of the stripes - they are hard to catch. Shame they are only on the rotor.

*Normdiaz* - I agree - the SCV013 is on my wish list. Very dressy.

*TikTok* - The bracelt may be a problem. Because they are Japanese domestic market, the bracelet is just OK for my 7.5" wrist. Any bigger and it won't fit - and I do not know if extra links are avialable. ( I will PM you the source - he is very helpful). Most people, it seems, prefer to put these on leather straps, though.

*Dapper* - PM sent


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Having trouble with the PM system.

The source is *** sorry no commercial links please *** also carries them. Both specialise in making Japan-only watches available outside of Japan.

Apologies if I am not meant to post sources.


----------



## rifleman (Oct 19, 2004)

Nice

Bit pricey


----------



## TikTok (Mar 26, 2006)

*quol* lThanks for the source

The more I look at that Seiko the better it gets.

If I can resolve the braclett issue I'm so getting one of these,just so long as no one posts a pic of another watch,because I'll want that instead







(I'm just so fickle)


----------

